# Lentes de seguridad y mascarilla, un fastidio.



## svartahrid (Oct 25, 2017)

Buenas, alguien aquí podría darme un truco para no hacer tan fastidioso este conjunto? quiero decir... algunas veces uno necesita cortar madera o hacer algo que genere mucho polvo, entonces se vuelve imprescindible portar las gafas de seguridad y mascarilla, las veces que lo he hecho, se me empañaba a cada rato las gafas, a tal grado que decía, no puede ser, no veo ni %$%$$***, esto no se supone que deba ser así, es hasta peligroso no ver bien, entonces me las quito, las limpio tan sólo para tener unos segundos más de visibilidad, osea, super inviable... 

La mascarilla que uso ademas tiene puerto para exhalar directamente sin oponer resistencia, lo que ayuda un poco, aún así si uno está sudando, cosa bastante probable dado que andas trabajando, se empañan porque se empañan.

Yéndome a los extremos, pensé en utilizar una bombita de aire como esas de acuario, y mandar con una manguerita una conexión hacia las gafas de seguridad, que cabe mencionar las gafas son esas que parecen visor para nadar, aunque he usado de las de estilo casual y la verdad también son un fastidio, entonces si usamos unas gafas de las otras, y una conexión mínima de aire, seguro que lograré que no sólo no se empañen, si no mantener fresco esa área, por un agujerito entra el aire "filtrado", y por otro agujerito saldría, ya con los vapores que genera tu sudor, manteniendo fresco el conjunto. No les miento, no sólo se me empañaban las gafas, si no que estaban encharcadas por dentro. Sé que hay gafas anti empañaduras, alguien las ha probado? dudo mucho que sirvan, al final ahí se acumula la calor, el vapor, qué fastidio dios mío, y así me las he arreglado esas veces, quitando un montón de veces, limpiando y re colocando, seguro que con la bombita de aire con batería se obtendría un confort incluso mucho mejor que no llevando nada puesto.





Por cierto, esto no tiene nada que ver con el post que hice del dedo que me le hice un rozón, sólo hace poco que utilicé las gafas, recordé de lo molesto que es usarlas, y ni modo de no usarlas, unos dicen que con jabón se vuelve impañables, habría que ver, aunque lo de las gafas refrigeradas me parece algo más que chulo jeje.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 10, 2018)

Es que: Precisamente esas gafas blandas, poco transparentes, que producen calor, que hacen sudar y que parecen clavarse en la piel...aburren a cualquiera.

Debe usar gafas más rígidas y mascarillas ligeras con válvula. 

Voy a ver si encuentro fotos en la red.

Puede estar horas con las que le voy a indicar:


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 11, 2018)

O agregar tubería para aspirar polvo en la salida de sierras, amoladoras, caladoras,cepillos, etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2018)




----------



## Fusatronica (Ene 15, 2018)

svartahrid dijo:


> Buenas, alguien aquí podría darme un truco para no hacer tan fastidioso este conjunto? quiero decir... algunas veces uno necesita cortar madera o hacer algo que genere mucho polvo, entonces se vuelve imprescindible portar las gafas de seguridad y mascarilla, las veces que lo he hecho, se me empañaba a cada rato las gafas, a tal grado que decía, no puede ser, no veo ni %$%$$***, esto no se supone que deba ser así, es hasta peligroso no ver bien, entonces me las quito, las limpio tan sólo para tener unos segundos más de visibilidad, osea, super inviable...
> 
> La mascarilla que uso ademas tiene puerto para exhalar directamente sin oponer resistencia, lo que ayuda un poco, aún así si uno está sudando, cosa bastante probable dado que andas trabajando, se empañan porque se empañan.
> 
> ...



Para que no se empañen Yo uso crema dental y a veces jabón líquido para lavaplatos , se aplica en todas las gafas y se deja hasta el otro día, luego se enjuagan y listo autocuración anti condensación este truco lo usan los buceadores, claro esta hay líquidos especializados para evitar la condensación como el antivaho


----------

